# TYPO3 Plugin "ve_guestbook"



## zorromaus (4. September 2007)

Gibt es für das konfigurieren des Plugins "ve_guestbook" im TYPO3 - Backend irgendwo ein allgemein gültiges einfaches Tutorial? Installiert ist das Gästebuch ja schon. Nur wie wird es so angepasst das es: a) funktioniert und b) das Design ansprechend ist. (wobei zweiteres nicht das große Problem ist)
Habe diesbezüglich leider nichts gefunden. Google gibt auch mehr Infos über Spezialfälle bzw.Hilfe für Fortgeschrittene.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man sowas herbekommt, bzw einen Link zum Thema?

Für die Antworten vorab Danke!

Z


----------



## preko (13. September 2007)

Hi zorromaus,

versuche es mal hiermit:

http://typo3.org/documentation/document-library/extension-manuals/ve_guestbook/2.2.1/view/


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## zorromaus (13. September 2007)

Das kannte ich schon. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip. 
Zwischenzeitlich ist das Problem gelöst. 
Das Ergebnis kann man hier bestaunen: Seelenfarben aus Cottbus

Danke
Z


----------



## franc (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Z,

wie hast Du Dein Problem gelöst? Welche Grundkonfiguration ist nötig, damit das Ding überhaupt läuft?
Ich meine, das Gästebuch wird schon angezeigt, aber entweder als Formular (wo ich einen Eintrag schreiben kann) oder als Liste (wo die Einträge gezeigt werden). Muss ich da zwei Gästebücher anlegen und jeweils auf Liste und Formular verweisen? Wo steht das wie man das macht?
Und warum kann ich das nicht im Safe-Mode betreiben?

Danke,

franc


----------



## franc (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe es jetzt gefunden.
Man muss z.B. auf einer Seite das Gästebuch zweimal einbinden und dann jeweils unter 

Allgemein / Seite mit GÃ¤stebuch (fÃ¼r Teaser und E-Mail): 

die Seite wo das Gästebuch liegt eintragen. Oder auf verschiedene Seiten einbinden und dann unter der Formular-Registerkarte in den Gästebuch-Einstellungen zusätzlich die Zielseite setzen.

In der Dokumentation sucht man das vergeblich. Aber die Dokumentation ist (offensichtlich) nicht für Typo3-Anfänger geschrieben, sondern (wie die meisten Typo3-Dokumentationen) für erfahrene Typo3-Benutzer, basta.


----------



## josDesign (25. Mai 2008)

Ich denke nicht das die Doku für Typo3 erfahrene Benutzer geschrieben ist. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass man die Struktur von Typo3 und Exts verstehen sollte, was nur durch praktisches Probieren funktioniert. Die Doku zu ve_guestbook ist meiner Meinung gar nicht mal so schlecht.. da gibts anderes


----------

